# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Mama oćem cicu

## Tiwi

je novi tekst  o dojenju na nasem portalu koji me (_valjda opet iznova, kao svaki takav pa opet malo drugacije_) dirnuo u srce   :Love:  

Tako prekrasan, jednostavan, divan opis dojenja dvoje djece kakav samo pozeljeti mozete. 


Na ovaj dio sam   :Crying or Very sad:   ali od dragosti



> Napokon sam dočekala trenutak kad da se drže za ruke.


a na ovaj 



> Jer mislila sam da nema ništa ljepše od rođenja djeteta. 
> 
> Ipak ima.


Mogu samo reci   :D    :Wink:  

Prekrasan tekst...

----------


## ms. ivy

rasplakala si me u rano jutro   :Smile:  

a slika...  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

takodjer!
predivan tekst, predivna slika!

a kraj me tako nasmijao  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## momze

prekrasno - napisano bez uvijanja, uljepsavanja, jasno, iskreno i majcinski.   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

prekrasan tekst!!! (i prekrasne slike!!)   :Heart:

----------


## Goge

Prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Ako nisam jos ni mama, ipak moram reci da sam si ovo iskopirala i citam i placem...predivan tekst  :Heart:

----------


## bimba iaia

Lijepo...  :Heart:  
Pozdrav tati koji je na "čekanju"  :Bouncing:

----------


## MARCY

Prekrasan tekst.
A tek slika............. oduševila me  :Heart:

----------


## djuma

predivan tekst, slika prelepa,
i ja sam zasuzila.   :Heart:  
a ko je mama?

----------


## kloklo

Prekrasno, divno, tako toplo i nježno, po podu sam   :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

I mene je tekst rasplakao. Tako prekrasno, toplo i istinito.
Mi smo trenutno u fazi 


> Ili dok je trbuh rastao, a moj se mali ovisnik uporno trudio izvući bar jednu kapljicu.


i jedva čekamo fazu 


> Napokon je mogao uživati. Mlijeka na sve strane! Samo teče, bez velikog truda.


  :Heart:

----------


## emily

Mama je naša Zvončica  :D

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Baš mi je drago da vam se sviđa.
A tata će se još načekati...
 :Laughing:

----------


## Ivke

Zvončica,prekrasan teks i slika   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Zvončice,   :Klap:

----------


## DaDo

8) slika...
svaka čast mami i dečkima..i tati na strpljenju  :Smile:

----------


## irenask

Prekrasno, skroz sam se razniježila  :Heart:  
trenutno sam na jednom cicoljupcu (radimo na drugom), nadam se da ćemo dočekati ovakvu priču

----------


## ra

> I mene je tekst rasplakao. Tako prekrasno, toplo i istinito.
> Mi smo trenutno u fazi 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ili dok je trbuh rastao, a moj se mali ovisnik uporno trudio izvući bar jednu kapljicu.
> 
> 
> ...


pratim te!

zvončice, tako jako i jednostavno. prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## znatizeljna

Prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

OT: Tiwi, a gdje je Irchi? Vezano uz tvoj potpis...   :Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

:Heart:  
Slika je  8)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Divan tekst.  :Heart:

----------


## Rency

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## mirje

:Heart:  
zavidim
prekrasno

----------


## Njojza

stvarno, tako jednostavno i iskreno napisano
predivno   :Heart:

----------


## Larica

tekst je predivan, nisam mogla odoljeti a da ga ne pokazem svojoj mami koja je i mene i sestru tako dojila, i samo se slatko nasmijala jer se sjetila nasih dogodovstina  :D 
Anyway, tekst za 10, slika za 500!   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Ja ne mogu naći   :Embarassed:  ... arado bi pročitala! help!

----------


## Suncem.m.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=112&Show=2429
Evo draga, ovdje  :Wink:

----------

Ovaj tekst mi je tako poseban... jednostavan, istinit i dirljiv! 
Baš sam ponosna što i ja dojim (za sad samo jednog sisavca   :Grin:  ) i što imam priliku doživjeti tako divno iskustvo!

----------


## branka1

Je, stvarno je prekrasan osjećaj kad se drže za ručice i imaš dvije male glavice u krilu. 
Mi smo mali tandem godinu dana. I u prvim danima i tjednima, kad sam imala hiperprodukciju mlijeka radi dva mala cicoovisnika (jednog malog i jednog malo većeg  :Wink:  ), moja starija kćer (tada 3 g i 3 mj) je bila bolja od bilo kakve izdajalice. Znala sam jedva čekati jutro da se probudi i spasi me. A par puta sam joj po noći u snu samo uvalila cicu  :Embarassed:   jer sam mislila da ću do jutra puknuti

A sad se ponekad zna uvalilti seki (17mj) i ko fol joj uzeti cicu, kao da joj krade (zeza je) dok seka samo malo slučajno makne glavicu (iako starija ne doji već par mjeseci), onda se mala jako ljuti i gura je  :Smile: 

Ja mislim da taj tandem stvara posebnu emocionalnu vezu između djece i osjećaj dijeljenja i zajedništva  :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

prvi put sam ovo pročitala, i tako je lijepo, jednostavno, a s tako puno emocija i ljubavi napisano   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Branka   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

:Heart:

----------


## inloveagain

Predivno  :Heart:  , sva sam se raznježila, i pomalo sam zavidna jer smo (za sada) samo na jednom ovisniku!

----------


## MarikaPika

Ova me priča potpuno nadahnjuje i rešava sve trenutne tandemske krize i dileme  :Heart:

----------


## lucij@

MarikaPika, možeš li staviti link na priču?

----------


## kahna

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=112&Show=2429

----------


## lucij@

Hvala kahna!

----------


## pomikaki

slatko  8) 

mm uči dijete da pjeva "cicu daaaj, cicu daaaj" i to uz dirigentske pokrete   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebac123

Isuse dragi, ovo je krasna priča.   :Heart:

----------

